# Adding Another To The Family



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, I'm extremely excited, I've been waiting until the right time to do it which has been hard since I've wanted one my entire life. It's sort of a childhood dream (I grew up on Steven Irwin videos) 
I'll be getting a snake, a male Ghost Corn snake to be exact. The breeder will be sending me a group picture of the available males pretty soon, and I have the worst case of excitement anxiety I've had in a long time.
This is who I'm getting the little guy from. 
Baby Ghost Cornsnakes

And this is what it will likely look like when it gets older.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OK you and DMTWI are in the same dog house with me lol, POST "snake" or "spider" in your headlines ........... atleast you didnt post new kitten in your topic like he did lol, but geeze I got the geebeez from these pics lately. Congrats though if this is a long time dream of yours thats exciting for you


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! Sorry, I'll fix that. My apologies xD


Edit: Nevermind I can't, I was thinking this worked like another forum I'm on. If a mod sees this feel free to stick snake in there.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's so cool. Congrats on the life- long dream come true. I have to wait about a decade for mine (at least) and there is still no gurantees that I'll ever get a male green iguana. Lol, but its always good to see someone so excited about a new addition.

Maybe you could post a few pics later on (with the right heading of course)!!!!
(Such a good looking snake BTW)


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> OK you and DMTWI are in the same dog house with me lol, POST "snake" or "spider" in your headlines ........... atleast you didnt post new kitten in your topic like he did lol, but geeze I got the geebeez from these pics lately. Congrats though if this is a long time dream of yours thats exciting for you


ha ha ha ha ha ha..... creepy & crawling, slithering.....yikes :woof:

That's a nice looking snake, way to go! We will need to see more pics though....right angelbaby!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm with Angel a warning woulda been nice . Good for you but never in a million years! Very happy for you!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Iguanas are pretty cool, I've gotten to meet a few all of them needed a lot of room but were pretty chill lizards. I like them  


And Thanks guys, I sent the order out today


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cool, Celeste. I'd love a snake but the Mrs has made it abundantly clear that it's not happening.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bummer, it took a night of thinking out good points to get my grandmother to budge. Basically I had one chance to convince her and she wouldn't listen after that. Guess I did pretty good. 
From everything I've researched they're pretty darn cool and surprisingly easy to care for. Replace water each day, replace bedding once a month, feed once a week.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeh, the ease of maintenance has pretty much been my main sales pitch but no dice. There is a story in VIP that might explain more but, long story short, I nearly killed her because I dreamed there was a snake in the bed with us.

So now I don't get a snake. Go figure, right?!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ouch, (I could make a Pokemon joke here) what were you wanting to get?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

A mate of mine had a Stimson's Python which was very cool. One of those would have been sweet.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are gorgeous, but I don't know too much about them. I heard the supply of rodents for feed isn't as good over in Australia, is that true?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Not that I noticed. My mate never seemed to have any trouble buying frozen mice.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats... i think... lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, thank you Circlem 


He gets here Tuesday!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's the picture the breeder sent me. I have his tank all set up.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh, congrats! I love corn snakes, but they are illegal in GA.  
We have a Ball Python though  I have no issues with reptiles, I just don't like vipers-- too bite prone for me.


----------

